# FO2: How long before I'm not a n00b? (forum rankings)

## pjp

Navigation: [Forums] [Table of Contents]

Note:  Please do not spam, or otherwise inflate your postcount.

Postcount does not reflect knowledge in any way.  It merely reflects how often a user posts to the forums--with the exception of Off The Wall, where posts do not increase postcount.

User ranks:

n00b:  		0 - 74 posts

Tux's little helper:  75 - 149 posts

Apprentice:  150 - 299 posts

Guru:  300 - 599 posts

l33t:  600 - 999 posts

Veteran:  1000 - 1999 posts

Advocate: 2000 - 4999 posts

Watchman: 5000+ posts

Special ranks:

Moderators are the ones that try and keep the forums on topic, friendly and helpful.Site Admins perform the duties of moderators as well as keep the user accounts and forum boards up and running.Bodhisattva are essentially retired moderators.  You can read more here.Developers are actual Gentoo Linux Developers posting on the boards.

Retired Devs are former Gentoo Linux Developers.

Arch/Herd Testers are people helping architecture teams and herds to test packages.

Reference:  Post by reverius42.  Special ranks provided by masseya.

2007-02-28: Added more special ranks.  --kallamej

2008-09-12: Removed obsolete special rank. --timeBandit

2009-12-28: Added two new ranks above Veteran. --timeBandit

----------

